# "αλλά και" με κόμμα ή χωρίς



## colurosa (Oct 12, 2015)

Το _αλλά και_ εισάγει μόνο αντιθετικές προτάσεις, ή όχι;

Όχι μόνο ως διευθυντής ορχήστρας θεωρείται μεγάλος, αλλά και ως μουσικοσυνθέτης έγινε γνωστός.

"Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω, αλλά και εσένα" ή "Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω αλλά και εσένα";


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2015)

Εσύ τι προτιμάς;


----------



## colurosa (Oct 13, 2015)

Αυτό:
Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω αλλά και εσένα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2015)

Ε, αφού είναι μικρό και σύντομο και το προτιμάς, κράτα αυτό. (Αλλά μη νομίζεις ότι θα σ' αφήσουμε να κάνεις πάντα το δικό σου...  )


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2015)

Ένας γενικός μπούσουλας μπορεί να είναι:
- Μπαίνει κόμμα πριν από το "αλλά και" όταν εισάγεται αυτοτελής πρόταση με το δικό της ρήμα, όπως στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρθηκε στο #1:
_Όχι μόνο ως διευθυντής ορχήστρας θεωρείται μεγάλος, αλλά και ως μουσικοσυνθέτης έγινε γνωστός.
_Ή ακόμα: _Τον συναντώ συχνά, αλλά και τον ενθαρρύνω να μου ανοίξει την καρδιά του._
- Δεν μπαίνει τέτοιο κόμμα όταν εισάγεται μια αντιθετική δήλωση χωρίς αυτοτελή πρόταση:
_Δεν είδα μόνο τον Χ αλλά και τον Ψ.
Γνώρισα πολλές χαρές αλλά και κάμποσες πίκρες.
_
Η αναπόφευκτη γκρίζα ζώνη υπάρχει στη δεύτερη περίπτωση όταν μπορεί να _νοηθεί _πρόταση με επανάληψη του ρήματος της προηγούμενης πρότασης. Εκεί δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει γενικός κανόνας. Το ζήτημα είναι κατά πόσον θέλουμε να δηλώσουμε έμφαση καθώς και παύση στη ροή των εκφερομένων. Το πρακτικό κριτήριο θα έλεγα ότι είναι το εξής: αν θα ταίριαζε η παύλα (αλλά δεν κάνουμε τέτοιους εξτρεμισμούς, ή μας το απαγορεύει ο επιμελητής, κτλ. κτλ.), τότε μπορούμε να βάλουμε και κόμμα. Π.χ.:
_Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω αλλά και εσένα._
Σωστότατο, αλλά το νόημα ίσως είναι: _Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω αλλά όχι μόνο εμένα. Παραδέξου το. Έκανε και _εσένα_ να κλάψεις._
Τότε θα ταίριαζε μια χαρά η παύλα (την οποία παριστάνω εδώ με διπλό ενωτικό για τεχνικούς λόγους):
_Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω -- αλλά και εσένα.
_Σε ένα όχι ασυνήθιστο ύφος όπου η τελεία χρησιμοποιείται αφειδώς, θα μπορούσε να είναι:
_Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω. Αλλά και εσένα. [Όσο κι αν προσπάθησες να το κρύψεις, είδα το δάκρυ να κυλά...]_
Ε, σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση μπορεί να μπει και κόμμα:
_Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω, αλλά και εσένα. [ = Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω, αλλά και εσένα σε έκανε να κλάψεις.]

_Το κακό (αλλά ίσως και πολύ καλό!) με τη γραμματική είναι ότι δεν μας απαλλάσσει από τις ευθύνες μας. Δεν διατίθενται απόλυτοι κανόνες για τα πάντα. Υπάρχει ο χώρος της προσωπικής επιλογής και της προσωπικής ευθύνης. Οι προσωπικές επιλογές και ευθύνες τροφοδοτούνται από τους κανόνες, αλλά και τους τροφοδοτούν.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 13, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν εντόπισα εξαρχής την αντίθεση ανάμεσα σε Εμένα και Εσένα. Υπέθεσα πως δεν υπάρχει, για να είμαι ειλικρινής.
Ωστόσο αυτό: Έκανε εμένα να κλάψω, αλλά και εσένα σε έκανε να κλάψεις, με βοήθησε να το ξεκαθαρίσω.


----------



## colurosa (Oct 13, 2015)

Κάτι ακόμη.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση το _ούτε _να συνδέσει αντιθετικές προτάσεις;
Ισχύει κάποιος --αντίστοιχος με τον παραπάνω-- κανόνας;

 Ούτε τότε ήρθε στη γιορτή μου ούτε τώρα θα έρθει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2015)

Καλό μού φαίνεται.


----------

